# missing boxer bitch



## sharonshaz58 (Jan 20, 2012)

a boxer red and white boxer bitch 1r old .gone missing since11/01/2012.dn32fe doncaster.has anyone seen or herd of her whereabouts.she has a white small patch above her nose.she also needs attention as her neck inflamed skin she needs to see a vet urgently.please please i miss my baby.[cassy] she has been chipped.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you posted on Dog lost? Have you put posters up in the area?

Hope you find your baby.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Aww hope this little girl is soon found......hopefully being chipped will get her home quickly xx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hiya. sorry to hearabout your missing dog. i'm from donny too, so if you can put some more details and a photo on here, i'll post it on my facebook for you.


----------

